# has anybody seen this slingshot?



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

Has anybody seen this slingshot? just a solid tube band, and a little pouch. we use it for close hunting. its max point is little sound, Please see my hunting with this slingshot.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah its a bareback slingshot, there are a few topics about it in the forums. looks like dinner


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice kill


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting!


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

newconvert said:


> yeah its a bareback slingshot, there are a few topics about it in the forums. looks like dinner


really? I am new member in this forums, and I go to see them at once.


----------

